# New year start



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi again all,
Been gone for a while but as of the first of the year I will officially be retired. I should have more time now to get back to preditor hunting again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to hear Rick, you need to re-tell the story of how you got the screen name.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You mean Dances With Tree's. Dwtrees for short. As they say, alchohol was a factor. Wife and I were at a rendezvous (we do living history pre 1840 reinacting for a hobby) and were sitting around a large fire with a bunch of other reenactors. Needless to say the bottles were being passed around all night. I had to go to the bathroom and headed towards the trees. Got to the trees and saw 5 of them in front of me. I knew there was only one there just wasnt sure which one was the real tree. Unfortunately I choose the wrong path and that dang tree knocked me to the ground. I got up and finshed my business and went back to the fire. Most of the people there had gone to bed already so we put out the fire and went to bed too. The next morning I had a scrape on my forhead and one of the guys asked me what happened to my forehead. I was dumb enough to tell him how the tree threw me to the ground. When you do stupid things like that at a rendezvous, you get a camp name from your stupididty. Hence the name Dances With Trees. Everyone just calls me Trees now though when we go to rendezvous.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember that scene, DWT. Glad to have you back.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great story, you might have to move out onto the prairies where there are no trees to enjoy the retirement.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

congrats on the retirement ! now you may have time to whip them sassy trees.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome back DW...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You should have carved your initials and was here forehead high on it. 
I think of you running into that poor tree every time I read your name.


----------

